# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Quiting smoking



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I finaly decided after over 20 years of smoking that I really want to quit. I have started using the "patch". I am somewhat surprised on how much it is working! It really does seem to take away most of the cravings. I havn't been on it for very long yet, so I can't claim success yet, but it seems reasonable that it will work for me.

Anyone else had success with this?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Thats great news robert...I hope you can kick it. Thats also kinda funny. Last week I ordered some plants from you and when I opened the plastic bag (sniff...sniff)...I said to my self..Robert is a smoker. That must mean I have a big nose. Still good luck with your habbit

brb


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

Ask your doctor about welbutrin. Im not a doctor or a med student but I have friends who are and have heard of welbutrin being used to aid in the process of quiting smoking. This is what I know about the drug and cant say that all of it or any of it is 100 percent correct. Welbutrin is an anti-depressant that helps a smoker from becoming depressed when on the patch or chewing gum. From what Ive heard the treatment goes something like this:
2 weeks before quiting start using welbutrin while smoking
at 2 week point quit smoking and start using patch or gum while continuing to use the welbutrin until you quit completely. 
Dont quote me on this because this is just what Ive heard from a med student. It may or may not be correct. Hope this helps a little though.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I tried Welbutrin before, it didn't work for me. It's also an anti depressant. Never thought about using it with the patch, I tried it as a stand alone treatment. I still have some left that are two years old. One side affect of it is that it can keep you from sleeping. It also keeps the draw bridge from going up if you know what I mean!









I have a Seachem Flourish shipping box under my desk that I dumped my ash tray into...the box is now full to the brim with butts...

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a sure fire method of quitting smoking. It's a bit more expensive than most but it works. Pay someone large and mean to follow you around with a baseball bat. Every time you get the urge to smoke they swat ya with the bat. Avoidance therapy I think they call it.

Good Luck Robert.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## stewy (Mar 5, 2003)

My wife smoked for twenty five years, two years ago she got acupunture to help her quit,she has not smoked a butt since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ptahkeem:
> Ask your doctor about welbutrin.


Don't unless you are a woman







(hint !)

This is a tip from pharmacy and "natural behavior" stand point. We had too many male patients complain about that !.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## stewy (Mar 5, 2003)

oops.

[This message was edited by stewy on Wed January 28 2004 at 07:34 PM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I smoked for 23 years and quit almost 9 years ago. I remember that fact every day and celebrate by taking a long, deep relaxed breath of fresh air.

If you go cold turkey the worst of the nicotine withdrawals are over in 24 hours and mostly gone in 48, but they re-occur now and then for a while after that. Patches or even gum can help with that part, but they don't take you all the way to being quit. If you really are going to stop smoking and stay stopped you have to figure out the role that cigarettes play in your life. You have to be ready to substitute something else in that role and you have to be ready to deal with the situations where you can't find replacements.

I used cigarettes as a way of keeping my hands busy. The night I quit was also the first night I got involved in aquarium-keeping internet forums. I went into FishRoom (a chat room) and worked the keyboard until I was ready to fall asleep. It was the 4th of July weekend, so I was able to do that for three days running. My first day back in the office I shut the door, kept the lights down, and worked my ass off. After that I was done.

Two weeks later my kids realized I was no longer smoking. Three months later my boss realized it and bought my wife and I dinner out at the restaurant of my choice. Almost 3 years later I could still open an old file and get a wiff of cigarettes. Man! what a gross habit!

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Wish you the best of luck!

as mentioned by Roger, you'll find that the addiction of nicotine isn't as much of a problem as all the daily associations you have with a smoke....like smoking after dinner etc etc.

again, good luck!!! Don't give into the urge


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I quit as of new Years day. I know it is quichle (sorry I spell pheneticaly) but what ever. I am fairly glad that I did. Being a smoker for 7.5 years, for those that know my age yes, I started at 16, I am very glad I quit and that Carolyn gave me the extra kick in the Butt (hahahaha). I quit cold turkey but was only able to do it if I told myself I could have one when ever I wanted. Then when I want one, I make myself wait and eventually the urge passses. Glad I did. congrats to everyone else who has also.
BTW, I will not lecture others about it. I agree that it is a horible habit but everopne is entitled to their own life, right.
Congrats again!

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I understand what you guys are saying... Not smoking after eating is tough. I didn't smoke so much as to keep my hands busy, but to pass time. If I was waiting for my dinner to cook, I would smoke a cigarette. If I am waiting for anything, I need to smoke. I would often time things by how long it took me to smoke a cig. And I smoked a lot sitting in front of the TV or the computer. Basically I just smoked a lot period. I go thru about a carton every 5 days.

When I was in my 20s, I got a punctured lung from a stabbing, (thats another story) I sat in the hospital with a collapsed lung hooked up to a machine, puffing on a cigarette! You could still smoke in a hospital room back then.

I started smoking when I was 17, and I had to force myself to learn how to inhale the right way. I used to fill up my lungs directly from the cigarette instead of taking a small hit and then a deep breath. By the time I was 19 I was smoking over a pack a day. I was smoking clove cigs and other things as well.

For several years, not being able to smoke in the workplace was tough, but it forced me to cut down, during the day at least. But when I became self employed I began to smoke a lot more.

I started smoking to fit in, all my friends smoked. Every single one of them. It's rather ironic that now smoking is anti social.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

I quit smoking almost 3 years ago (990 days to be exact) after smoking for 21 years. While I should have quit 21 years ago I'm glad I finally did, I feel much better. If you really want to quit you can, you just have to want to. Take a jar and put the money in it that you would be buying cigarettes with, that is a nice motivation.

Alex


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

"Take a jar and put the money in it that you would be buying cigarettes with, that is a nice motivation."

damn..that is a good idea! I'd bet you spend atleast $20 a week on sigs. That is about $1000 a year! I think you could go on a nice vacation with that! ...kinda a 1 year aniversary gift to yourself for being smoke free


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually its more than that Gomer! Its 35 to 40$ a carton, I go thru a carton every five days!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

damn...well...assuming a "cheap" $35, that is ~$2500. Looks like you can take someone with you on the vacation now









hmmm....cruise time


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

YEah..the patch cost $35 for every 14 days, still cheaper!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

On yesterdays news it was announced that using the patch increased people's memory. I think that's what they said, lol. No, they really did.

Glad you're taking care of yourself,

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

When I started you could get a pack for $0.75, when I quit they were $3 in a carton, I quit at the right time.

Alex


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd like to contribute a few things I have learned about quitting smoking.

First you need to pick the right time to quit, preferably not a stressful time in your life. Stress will increase the urge to smoke. If someone is just starting a new job, moving, just married, or under financial stress, they may be less likely to succeed at quitting smoking than if they chose a less stressful time.

If your spouse/lover(s)/girlfriend smokes, she needs to quit at the same time as you. It is harder to quit smoking when your partner is lighting up in bed beside you.

It's good to anticipate the situations, people, and places you associate with smoking. If you usually light up when you go out for a few beers with the guys, or at coffee break with co-workers, try to avoid these situations and companions while you are quitting smoking.

Many people who successfully quit smoking have tried five or ten times before they finally kick the habit. If you aren't able to quit smoking this time, try again in a few months, don't give up.

I'd like to point out the serious medical conditions caused by smoking: lung cancer, head and neck cancer, heart attack, stroke, emphysema, and peripheral vascular disease to name a few. Pregnant women who smoke have lower birthweight babies and a higher risk of premature delivery. Scare tactics don't work, but I have to let people know that death from smoking-related illness is not the most frightening outcome from smoking. The most horrible outcome is to become permanently severely disabled, for example paralysed from a severe stroke, or unable to breathe due to emphysema and dependent on an oxygen tank to stay alive. The worst case I have seen was a man who had amputations of all four limbs due to arterial blockages caused by smoking. He would sit on his electric scooter outside the doors of the hospital and ask passers-by to light up his cigarettes.

The most compelling reason I know of to quit smoking is for your children's sake. There is clear evidence that children of smokers are more likely to smoke, and children of non-smokers are less likely to smoke. Most kids make this decision around age 10 to 14. I am thankful that both of my parents quit smoking in the 1960's, and neither I nor my siblings have ever smoked.

As far as chemical aids to quitting smoking, they include nicotine gum, nicotine patches, Wellbutrin, and in an off-label use, an antidepressant called Nortriptyline. Many people try the patch first, if this doesn't work then they may try Wellbutrin, if this doesn't work then the patch plus Wellbutrin may be effective. Of course these decisions must be made in consultation with your doctor. Some of these medications are not advisable for people with certain medical conditions.

Alternative treatments to quit smoking include hypnosis and accupuncture. I have know some people who have found success with these methods.

I wish you success with quitting smoking Robert and I am confident you will be able to do it.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I quit almost 10 years ago, after smoking for 20 years. I started at 12. 

What helped me begin was a friend who mentioned that she had quit after she admitted to herself that she could never, ever touch a cigarette again. That's how we all went back to smoking each time, "just one puff". So, the most important thing is to know there are two types of people, smokers and not-smokers. Even "one puff" makes you a smoker. So, that decision to be a non-smoker now and forever is a biggie.

Personally, I quit in the midst of a hell of a bout with the flu. For a couple of days, I'd dragged my butt out of bed to choke down a half a cigarette in the kitchen when I finally realized I was halfway to quit. I felt like hell, what's a litte more agony? After 5 days wihtout a cig, the worst was probably over. 

Every day gets easier. I felt like there was a parrot on my shoulder, "Cup of coffee -- smoke a cigarette. Finished eating -- smoke a cigarette. On the phone -- smoke a cigarette." 

That voice got more and more distant and finally one day... at a block party, a neighbor that I used to bum smokes from lit up and, that voice, it was back, but this time it was like God himself parting the clouds and demanding "SMOKE A CIGARETTE!" 

I turned and went to play football. That was the last time I ever wanted one. So, hang in there.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by trilinearmipmap:
> The most compelling reason I know of to quit smoking is for your children's sake.


I'll more than second this. My second daughter - who was seven at the time I quit smoking - was always a little puny; she had frequent colds and miscellaneous upper respiratory infections and what seemed like a chronic cough. When I quit smoking my wife (bless her heart) took her habit outside, where it stays to this day. As a result we had a smoke-free house.

Like some kind of miracle, my daughter was suddenly healthy. The cough went away. The colds went away. The runny nose and watery eyes went away. She gained 5 pounds. My god I felt soooo bad that for what I had been doing to her all her life!

The dangers of second hand smoke are real. And you really, really don't want to do that to the people you love.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> I go thru a carton every five days!


uuhhhmmm, no you don't. (See first post)


----------



## vickie s (Nov 20, 2004)

Good luck Robert,
I have watched my husband's family struggle with smoking. 3 out of 7 have quit. If you really want cigarette here are two people to think about. My mother-in-law stopped smoking the day she had her first stroke and by the time she was regaining most of her speech (10 years later), the next three strokes hit. A year after she passed away, my father-in-law was diagnosed with inoperable lung cancer. It is an ugly way to die. They are both missed so much by the family.
Use all the tools available to you. We are all pulling for you,
vickie


----------



## Lukara (Feb 14, 2003)

Robert, how is it going so far?

I thought I'd chime in with my quitting experiences and hopefully it will help you in some way.

I quit almost 2 years ago to this date. I was a smoker for 16 years. My anniversary will be on February 18th actually. I started with the patch which helped a lot with the cravings but what I found the most difficult was breaking the habit. Basically I had trouble with the psychological aspect of it. I didn't find the 3 month treatment with the patch long enough to change my behaviour. So what it came down to was when the patch treatment was finished, I still had to deal with both the physical craving and the psychological associations. In my case I felt that 16 years of behaviour couldn't be easily changed in 3 months. I found it REALLY hard (but it certainly is doable







)

What I ended up doing was going on Nicorette gum for about a year after the patch. This really helped me. I know I basically replaced one bad habit for another, but it was the lesser of the two evils and it helped me change my mental programming, giving me the opportunity to deal with each aspect of quitting smoking seperately. When I consistantly stopped thinking about having that smoke after meals, or having the first smoke of the day with my coffee I knew I was ready to deal with the physical aspect of nicotine withdrawal. In my experience, dealing with one problem at a time was much easier than trying to do everything all at once.

Another thing I did which was very useful was I did lots of research on the net about the effects of smoking. I also printed out a chart of the beneficial changes that occur in your body after being a non smoker for specific periods of time. I taped the chart in almost every room in the house so whenever I felt like smoking I would go to the table and see what point I was at. This motivated me to keep with my goals.

I wish you good luck on your efforts. Let us know how it goes for you.

50 gal planted tank, pressurized CO2, 2.6 wpg, river pebble substrate (no additives), Fluval 304 + AquaClear 500 filter, Tetratec UV 5watts.


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Robert, after 31 years of smoking two packs a day, I quit on April 1st, 2001. I had tried in years past to quit a few times, but was not successful. I tried various ways. What finally worked for me, and after 22.5 months still has, is this:
Using generic patches from CVS Drug Stores,and taking Zyban - one week on the 21, one week on the 14, one week on the 7 and one week on only Zyban.

** Roger S. **


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Robert, it's all about will and self-realization. When you have that one day, then you will quit right away. Sure, daily or even weekly and monthly usage of chemicals and other products alike might help, but it doesn't work for everybody. What ultimately works is your mind, and how you're willing to overpower the physical through mental discipline. You'll do fine; give yourself time, my friend. When one day you feel like it's all enough then you will put the cig down. Maybe all these sound too metaphysical but it really works! Don't pressure yourself by setting a date, for example. That won't work, as with many diet programs It's all about your mind power. Like a dream; when you feel like you have had enough you will wake up.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well its been over three weeks and I have not given in yet! I passed two critical tests... a friend of mine came over the house and smoked in my house sitting next to me... didn't break me! Last night I went to a bar and sat drinking without smoking. That was tough! But I still held true! I havn't cheated, not even once. Next week will be a month, and I step down to the lower dosage. So far so good.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hang in there Robert, you'll feel very pleased with your fortitude. You may even flirt with being a militant ex-smoker!









** Roger S. **


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by sjogren1:
> Hang in there Robert, you'll feel very pleased with your fortitude. You may even flirt with being a militant ex-smoker!
> ...


Wow, that is the strangest part about being a non-smoker... I CAN'T STAND to be around cigarette smoke, HACK, COUGH. Smells so nasty, how could I have ever willingly put such a nasty thing in my mouth, how did my dear non-smoking spouse ever consent to marry me when I smelled so bad. How could you kiss such a mouth?

I seem to have developed an allergic reaction to heavy smoke now, "help, I can't breath, must open a window or leave"


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I had the same reaction. Old cigarette smoke clinging to someones cloths or on their breath must be one of the most vile stenchs known to man. Yet somehow, smokers don't realize it.

Not all ex-smokers have that same reaction. I think quitting is easier for those of us who do.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Good to know it is still going good. I to quit around the first of the year and I am not back to it either. I am glad and Carolyn and the rest of my friends and family are glad too. I have oine very hard test. I shoot in a pool league every Wednesday. It is in a bar and a fair amount of drinking is involved. Still not smoking. The times it really gets to me is when I drive, and I drive a lot. Stupid people in traffic still makes me want to smoke. I have found that if I concentrate for a few minutes in the fact that I want one the urge will pass on its own. I quit basically cold turkey. I would have a puff of a friends once a week or so but I only had one puff and I only did that for a short period. Have not done that in a month. I'm glad I quit, I miss it but glad I did.

Keep up the good work everyone.

And no, I won't become a militant either.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## highdownfox (Feb 16, 2004)

I still have to start quitting.

I am give nto understand that nicotine craving lasts about 5 mins so make yourself wait and craving will pass is the plan.
My Dad has smoked roll ups for about 50 years, he has just been told to quit by his GP. Has started on patches and found them most effective. If he can any one can. I'm next (gulp) Good luck. It's hard but stick at it. Most important once you quit, don't start again. You don't want to go through this again.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hello, highdownfox. Nice to see you hear too. You are right about the craving passing fairly quickly. One other trick that helped me and is good for you anyway is to drink water. Water heples flush the nicotine from your system when you first stop and it gives you an oral stimulus at the same time. It also is healthy to drink plenty of water. I found that if I got, or get, the trick still works, a craving that if I drank a glass of water the craving went away quickly. It is also a way to pass the time until it does pass. You can fool yourself into believing anything if you try.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## venkman (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi there anybody!
I'm the new one, was looking for information about fish etc. and now i found people trying to stop smoking in an aquarium forum - wow!
I stopped smoking on Feb 12th, and I'm fine. My doctor is helping me with "akupunktur"(japanese method of heeling everything by driving needles in ears etc.). I quite astonished about tricks and tips given by non-smoking people how to stop smoking. How do THEY know???
The Thing is: Every smoker knows that smoking causes heavily damages to our health, so nobody must tell him. Help us finding out how to live without smoking! Does anybody know Alan Carr, he's from the U.K. and wrote 2 books about getting rid of smoking. To his opinion most of the problems caused by quiting smoking are of a mental/psychologic nature. I think so, too.
Wishing every "quitter" all the best and success in doing so (and excuse me for my school English),

Have a nice day,
Carsten


----------



## imported_modernhamlet (Feb 20, 2004)

*venkman*

Funny. I too am new here. And I just quit on the 2nd after 10 years and haven't smoked since. The patch has worked great.

And *Robert H*, keep it up! Did you notice how much better food tastes now?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

One more day on the patch, and then I am off the patch! It seems to be getting easier now, however I still find myself saying, I want a damn smoke! Particularly when I am stressed.

I have not really found any food to taste any different at all, but I am eating more, drinking more coffee, and I am having less stomach problems and less allergy problems.

I know exactly what you mean about ex smoker nazis, (thats what my friends used to call them), and I will never be one of those people. I would never try to influence other people to make the same desicion as I did. We all have the freedom to choose our own destiny. I have to admit though, just in the couple months I have been smoke free, I really do not like to be around smoke. It is amazing how easily I can smell it now.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Have you had any smoking dreams yet? During the first 6 to 10 months after I quit (23 months now), I had a few of these. Glad to hear that you PLAN on not being a militant ex-smoker. Time will tell. BTW, I'm not one, but don't like to be around it and won't allow anyone to smoke in my home or vehicles.

** Roger S. **


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

The thing that got me to quit smoking (2 months now) was something my Nutrition teacher told me about. He mentioned people who smoked for only six months when they were 20 getting lung cancer at 50. So I guess it was death that scared the crap out of me bad enough to quit. I did it "cold turkey", though I still look longingly at every cigarette I see. But I can smell now, and I sleep better. It is definitely worth the trade!

Good luck, man. Your body begins to repair itself within the first 48 hours of being smoke-free. Months later you'll be able to walk up a hill in hot weather without needing to pause to catch your breath.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

That's the thing about cigarettes -- it is the only thing that is DIRECTLY linked to lung cancer -- and, it affects those around you sometimes even more than you because they don't have access to a filter. It astounds me sometimes living in Tobacco country and working at a hospital all the people hooked up to oxygen and dragging their tanks and IV poles and everything to go outside and smoke! Then, they come back for oxygen treatments! That really 'burns' me. I'm paying taxes and insurance on all these people, who probably by now can't pay their medical bills. 

And, the amazing thing is when they get cancer and they say "well I stopped smoking -- shouldn't it go away now?" Reality check, NO. 

All of you stopping smoking -- congratulations! It is a very addictive substance and it shows great resolve for you to get off of it. To others: don't start! 

By the way, once you stop, does not mean you won't get lung cancer--your rates are increased once you start smoking. However, it will be less of a chance now. Oh, and lung cancer isn't the only disease related to smoking -- emphysema, Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disase, asthma, the list goes on...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, its almost June now, I have been off the patch and smoke free since January now... 

On two occasions I smoked a cig while I was drinking, and I thought I was going to pass out! I really feel like I have kicked it. And yes, the desire is still there from time to time, and I have had dreams where I am smoking! I am happy to keep it in my dreams!

I do not need to get preachy to anyone. I am glad I made this desicion for myself, for my own well being. Everyone who smokes has to make that desicion for themselves as well. My uncle smoked all his life and lived to be 80 and got lung cancer at the age of 79. My Mother lived her life free of anything foreign to her body and at the age of 69 looks as if her life will end soon. I made this desicion because I began to realize how it was making ME feel and it got me worried. I could still die tommorrow or in 30 years. But I feel much better already regardless of what the future holds.


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Great news Robert, stick with it. When I quit 27 months ago, I told my doctor. He said, "Tell me when it's been a year." With pride and joy, I marched into his office around the one year anniversary and told him again. Besides marrying my wife and having kids, quitting smoking is one of the best things that I have ever done. The downside is that I feel like an idiot for ever starting!


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> And yes, the desire is still there from time to time


It always will be too, I quit on December 26th 1989 and I still want one from time to time. Everyone here at the office picks on me, because when I get stressed I chew on coffee stirers


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I guess I'm one of the luckier ones. The actual urge disappeared and has yet to rear its ugly head in the past year and a half or so. My hope is that it never does again, but either way, I'm done with nicotine.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

I know its a little extreme, but here is one other method that i have seen work.. (incidentally, i have never smoked a cigarette in my life.. but am very much against it).
Light as many cigarettes as you can get in your mouth, then put a clothes peg on your nose and smoke all the cigarettes. The whole experience makes you so sick, that it takes as long as it takes to smoke those cigarettes to quit. You will never want to do it again. Get someone to force you to smoke the entire cigarette. 
It sounds awful, but i've seen it work. 

good luck.. i'm currently trying to get my fiancee to quit. I told her that i wouldn't try for children until a year from the day she gives up smoking. You know.. a period of cleaning out time. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I started smoking again a month ago







I cant believe I went that long and then caved in. I am going to have to start all over again as I am already back to a pack and a half a day...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Get a book called "The Easy Way to Stop Smoking" by Allen Carr.

Superb book. I smoked for 26 years and quit from one day to the next with the help of this book. That was on the 1st of February and I don't even ever get a craving for a cigarette.

The book really helps you psychologically get away from "wanting" a cigarette. The premise is that quitting and staying off of cigarettes should not be a constant battle using willpower. It's a miserable life if every minute one is craving something and fighting not to cave in.

I recommended the book to five people and they have all found it fantastic and quit too.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry Robert...Keep trying, don't give up. It's a very addictive habit, but a really dangerous one as well.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Robert! instead of smoking cigarettes buy some really bad cheap cigars. You'll quit smoking very soon. Just don't start smoking the real good cigars like I did. I don't smoke cigarettes but I like a good cigar once a day. 

Hawk


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> I started smoking again a month ago I cant believe I went that long and then caved in. I am going to have to start all over again as I am already back to a pack and a half a day...


Robert you _must _ stop! Unfortunately, I see the final results of smoking almost everyday. I hate to see you jeopardize yourself and your health.

I smoked a pack and a half a day for quite awhile. I remember sitting at the dinner table one Christmas with my family and girlfriend and realizing how much I loved all of those people. I knew I wanted to be around and healthy, if not for myself for them. I pulled the cigarettes out of my pocket and tossed them in the trash. That was 12 years ago. I haven't put a cigarette in my mouth since.

Mike


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I have to agree that Robert must stop. It's amazing and troubling to see all the folks in the hospital who are having breathing treatments, on oxygen, and yet still drag their IV poles outside to smoke!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I've tried that Hawk! I hate cigars, and I can not smoke something without inhailing. I'm not like Clinton! Ever inhailed a cigar?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, starting over two weeks and counting...


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Good for you, Robert -- hang in there!


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep at it, it's worth the effort.

Alex
1254 days smoke free


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

That sucks...
I know how you feel ..I would quit for 2 months and then start again....finally I quit about 9 and half months ago..and Im still smoke free...

The worse was right after I quit..when you go to the bars with friends


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Good for you!!! I just quit in June. I quit cold turkey. Everytime I wanted a smoke I went for a run. The activity curbed the cravings, subdued the quitting 15lbs., and made me see the benefits of quitting(saw the progress of my cardio ability) Good luck to you!!
Jason


----------



## canadianaquanut (Dec 7, 2004)

I smoked for 22 years. I have tried cold turkey, the patch, gum and some pills the doctor gave me. The longest I have quit for is about 5 months. Finally last April 23rd I quit for good. You may think that I can't say for good because it hasn't been for that long but I know in my mind absoloutely nothing could make me smoke another cigarette as long as I live. I have no cravings at all, I can drink a beer and not want a smoke, I can even be around ppl who smoke and feel nothing. 
I finally quit using a product called Smoke Away. I think it is advertised on the radio in the USA but is not widely known in Canada. It is a totally herbal remedy no nicotine substitute at all and takes less than a week. I found it in a health food store for about $70 Cdn , which is a little less than what I was spending on cigarettes every two weeks. I was really surprised how easily it worked. 
The only thing I found you needed to make it work was an absolute 100% commitment to want to quit and a weekend away from your regular daily routine and anyone who smokes. My wife and I spent a weekend away without the kids that was when I chose to start. 
An addeed incentve for me is that I had an old aquarium and I wanted a couple of new ones. I saved my $40 a week until just before xmas last year and then went and bought a brand new 90g and 75g plus equipment. I get way more enjoyment out of the tanks than I ever did from smoking.
If you do choose to try Smoke Away good luck and I hope you feel as good as I do everyday since I quit.


----------

